# Mechanics hand tools



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The S A E are still around because there are many many Standard American DIY ers around using them. And We refuse to buckle to the metric system. 

Still see temperatures in Fahrenheit, being broadcast also even though the government converted to Celsius in the early eighties. 

So until we old fogeys from the last century are gone they will cater to our desire and sell what we want.

ED


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

scottfarkus said:


> I got a question. I just spent a bunch of time this morning trying to find a deep well 25mm 6 point socket. Went to the blue home center, the orange home center, The 3 guys auto store, the blue and gold auto store, and finally the red and black department store. None of them had a 25mm deep well socket even though this socket is very close to a 1"SAE socket. But in my case there was enough slop in a 1" and the fitting I was trying to remove was seized pretty well that I felt it would be best to go with 25mm. Every one of these stores had metric up to 24mm and then 27mm.
> Not even empty slots for 25 or 26mm sockets. They did, however, have 1", and 1 1/16" SAE deep well sockets. Now it's been at least 15 years since American auto makers have gone metric. So why in the heck do they not carry 25 and 26 mm sizes and still have so many SAE sizes around. I'm really curious as to this situation if anyone in the tool industry is out there. Oh I finally went back and found a 25mm deep well impact socket at the Blue home center of all places.


 

What size drive??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Scott:

In a case like that, I'd have probably phoned around to see who could order such a socket in for me.

But, you should also be aware that for years Snap-On sold their tools based on the supposed superiority of their "flank drive" wrenches and sockets over normal wrenches and sockets. Well, Snap-On's 17 year patent protection has expired, and lots of other companies are now making and selling flank drive wrenches and sockets; notably the Cobalt line of hand tools sold at Lowes. If you're looking to buy hand tools, and want the Snap-On design without the Snap-On price tag, consider shopping for your hand tools at Lowes.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have had luck finding rare tools at GRAINGER supply, I believe that they are a nationwide dealership.

But some smaller markets are left out of their network.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm surprised you found a 1". In all my years of mechanic work, domestic and industrial, I've never had the need for a 1". But I did weld a 3/4 socket in a 1" 12 point box so the 15/16 and 1" could be used for changing blades on my mowers. At least it was useful for something.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I would have tried Sears.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> The S A E are still around because there are many many Standard American DIY ers around using them. And We refuse to buckle to the metric system.
> 
> Still see temperatures in Fahrenheit, being broadcast also even though the government converted to Celsius in the early eighties.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... I've been a Mechanic for 'bout 5 decades,....

If America had gone metric back When I was told it was about to happen, back in the 3rd grade in 1963, _*I'd own 1/2 as many tools as I do today*_,....


----------



## scottfarkus (Apr 17, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> The S A E are still around because there are many many Standard American DIY ers around using them. And We refuse to buckle to the metric system.
> 
> Still see temperatures in Fahrenheit, being broadcast also even though the government converted to Celsius in the early eighties.
> 
> ...


I realize that, as I'm no spring chicken myself. Thing is metric tools fit the cars of the last 15 or so years better. I totally understand your point for hot rodding and restoration but fact is the metric fit the newer cars better.


----------



## scottfarkus (Apr 17, 2015)

Canarywood1 said:


> What size drive??


1/2" drive


----------



## scottfarkus (Apr 17, 2015)

beenthere said:


> I would have tried Sears.


Did try them (red and black (Crafrtsman)). By the way All of there regular mechanics tools are now mad in China. In addition my local store, which always was a go to for tools, is a ghost of what it was for carrying handtools.


----------



## scottfarkus (Apr 17, 2015)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Scott:
> 
> In a case like that, I'd have probably phoned around to see who could order such a socket in for me.
> 
> But, you should also be aware that for years Snap-On sold their tools based on the supposed superiority of their "flank drive" wrenches and sockets over normal wrenches and sockets. Well, Snap-On's 17 year patent protection has expired, and lots of other companies are now making and selling flank drive wrenches and sockets; notably the Cobalt line of hand tools sold at Lowes. If you're looking to buy hand tools, and want the Snap-On design without the Snap-On price tag, consider shopping for your hand tools at Lowes.


I've found the same thing at only some of the Lowe's and like I said in my OP I, to my surprise, finally found a 25mm deep well there.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

scottfarkus said:


> . . . . , to my surprise, finally found a 25mm deep well there.


Congratulations Scott on your find at Lowes.
I thought I found this one @ Amazon

AMPRO T335525 1/2-Inch Dr...
But Amazon was out of stock


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

1" is 25.4mm, which you probably already knew...

You mean to say that 0.4mm was enough that it stripped it out/spun around it?


Can't help with a source for metric deep wells, but I've got a set made by Bostitch called pass-thru sockets. Basically spline drives. I wonder if something like that would work......

EDIT: I guess I should read the ENTIRE thread before answering. Glad you found what you needed. :thumbup:


----------



## scottfarkus (Apr 17, 2015)

jproffer said:


> 1" is 25.4mm, which you probably already knew...
> 
> You mean to say that 0.4mm was enough that it stripped it out/spun around it?
> 
> ...


Yup, sometimes when you got soft metal, I play it real careful, especially when I'm working on an engine. Dont want to make a mountain out of a molehill. On lots of stuff I just would have used a 1" but in this case, careful, careful careful. I guess I've learned a little bit after 60 yrs.:laughing:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm surprised Napa didn't have it, I've had good luck there with mechanics tools. Of course, not all Napas were created equal, so yours might have a more limited selection.


----------

